# Flavoured volvic water !!



## Jennywren (Feb 25, 2011)

People posting about diet drinks reminded me about reading this the other day , 1 bottle has as much sugar as 3 doughnuts i was shocked!!!! used to drink a lot of this thinking it was a healthy option. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1358999/The-healthy-flavoured-water-sugar-doughnuts.html


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

oh my i love the lemon and lime and i thought i was safe with the sugar free one..something else to tick off my list then of things im not gonna have


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

That's outrageous! Also, I've never trusted Innocent - their 'smoothies' are also packed with sugar. Interesting that a krispy kreme doughnut only has 9g sugar!


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 25, 2011)

I know what i would rather have bottle of water or doughtnut


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> I know what i would rather have bottle of water or doughtnut



Or even three doughnuts!


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 25, 2011)

I was trying to be good


----------



## AnnW (Feb 25, 2011)

Do try the Tescos lemon and lime, seems ok with content and tastes great IMHO    and reasonably priced !


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucozade Sport Lite is fairly low sugar and we just refill the bottles with weak squash when we go out.

I'll be looking out for those doughnuts though 

Rob


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 25, 2011)

you get 2 types of volvic touch of fruit though! u get the sugary one and the sugar free one? the papers must be goin on about the one with the sugar in it lol steff you will be safe to drink the sugar free but make sure you check the label as they both look the exact same http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...me=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=96107


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

xxlou_lxx said:


> you get 2 types of volvic touch of fruit though! u get the sugary one and the sugar free one? the papers must be goin on about the one with the sugar in it lol steff you will be safe to drink the sugar free but make sure you check the label as they both look the exact same http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...me=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=96107



Ahhh right so im im in the clear lol ty Lou xxx


----------



## FM001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Often take bottled water into the office and it never occurs to me to opt for flavoured water, after reading that article I am rather pleased.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

No wonder I like Volvic flavoured water. How annoying.


----------

